# Benelli



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

To all interested parties. I am not going to sell my Nova. I paid to much for it new and it isn't worth anything used. I will write this off as being a learning experience. I will allow it to sit in the gun cabinet and rust, because I bought the wrong gun. Thanks to anyone who has responded to my adds


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Kelly,
You bought the wrong gun and you paid to much. It happens to all of us at some point for something but you need to look at things this way. Yes, you might take a loss on the gun if you sell, but if you are just going to let it rust, why not get some money out of it and put that toward a gun you might shoot and enjoy.

All educations cost money but you have to decide how much that education is going to cost you. For example if the gun cost you $400 and you can only get $200 for it. If you sell, it cost you $200 bucks to learn something. If it sits in your cabinet and you never use it, then your education just cost you $400. Yes you own the gun still but if you never use it, it's essentially worthless.

I bought a used rifle one time that had a horrible trigger on it. Everytime I shot the gun I was reminded how much I hated it. I lost about $100 bucks on it but I got rid of it and bought something else. I felt better and I had something I could use and enjoy. That was worth more than $100.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I will take it in and have the trigger lightened, and keep it here in case someone needs it. I can't afford to give it away. I totally understand what you are saying. And under normal circumstances I would pawn it for whatever I could get. It's too good a gun to sell cheap, and I need something to shoot steel shot. Thanks


----------

